# JapJi Sahib - Audio File



## Astroboy (Mar 16, 2008)

Nitnem Banis, all of the daily Sikh prayers recited in Punjabi appear in their entirety and are in RealAudio format (filename.ra). Files will have to be downloaded to your computer before listening to them using a RealAudio player (this server does not have realtime broadcasting capabilities). To download a file just click on the small yellow icons beside any prayer. If you do not have a RealAudio player you can download one for free from the RealAudio web site by clicking on the large red icon below. There are RealAudio players available for the PC, Macintosh and UNIX platforms. 



 *JapJi Sahib 20 min*


----------

